# Great Life dog food



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Premium Dog Food- Natural Pet Dog Foods- Grain Free Food

The company was founded in 1996 by Elliot Harvey who has authored a number of books including “The Healthy Wholistic Dog”.



> Features
> 
> * Freeze Dried Chicken, Chicken Liver, digestive enzyme, inulin, barley-fenugreek, kale-broccoil sprouts, pumpkin, carrots, spirulina, parsley, 7 billion micro-encapsulated probiotics, salmon oil
> * kibble: chicken, tapioca, jicama, yams, pumpkin, flaxseed, alfalfa meal, blueberries, cranberries, eggs, peas, parsley, artichoke, fennel, kale, rosemary, chelated minerals, vitamins
> ...


That is just the chicken formula, they have salmon, and buffalo. What do you guys think?


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

hey, i started a thread a couple of hours before you about their treats. The ingredients look good, I was expecting a higher a protein though, but the contents of the ingredients are fine, i like the fact that they use chicken liver really high in the list.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> Premium Dog Food- Natural Pet Dog Foods- Grain Free Food
> 
> The company was founded in 1996 by Elliot Harvey who has authored a number of books including “The Healthy Wholistic Dog”.
> 
> That is just the chicken formula, they have salmon, and buffalo. What do you guys think?


Protein level is too low IMHO.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I wonder why they use so much digestive enzymes and probiotics to aid in digestion of their food? Also, their listing for carbs is 19% *MIN*. Thats a little misleading as the actual carb count in that food is closer to 48% which truthfully is more than the 19% minimum they list.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> ..... The company was founded in 1996 by Elliot Harvey who has authored a number of books including “The Healthy Wholistic Dog”. .... What do you guys think?


To me, honestly, it's just another doctor attempting to make a profit by marketing pet food. I can think of at least 3 other doctors who have done the same thing:

Dr. Jane Bicks and her line of "Life's Abundance" pet food

Dr. Wysong and his line of Wysong pet (and human) products

Dr. Martin Glinsky and his line of Sedona Pet Products which includes "Dr. G's Fresh Pet Food." (which he claims is made FRESH and shipped 48 hours after it is made)

Just because a doctor has slapped his name on, or has formulated, a bag of kibble doesn't make it an awesome food, in my opinion. What about the doctors who formulated Science Diet?

The owner of a huge pet resort near me recently started selling "his own" brand of kibble, with his name on the label. Suddenly clients started buying it, thinking that because it had the guy's name on it, it must be superior. But the ingredients were similar to those in Science Diet or Eukanuba.

The Great Life brand is not available to me locally, and neither are any of the above-mentioned doctor's foods. I prefer to buy food that is available to me locally unless I can get a real big discount on shipping (or free shipping without product price elevation).


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> To me, honestly, it's just another doctor attempting to make a profit by marketing pet food. I can think of at least 3 other doctors who have done the same thing:
> 
> Dr. Jane Bicks and her line of "Life's Abundance" pet food
> 
> ...


I don't know how many people are aware of the fact that if you order sufficient quantities from a supplier & are willing to incur the cost of your own packaging, you can "Private Label" just about any product. (Just like you can have a book published as a "vanity press".)

In very few cases are those products actually custom made for the private label company. The only exception that comes to mind with superior private label products is a Canadian grocery chain called Loblaws who have their own "President's Choice" products. They do everything from frozen chicken tikka masala to chocolate chip cookies. They also have a line called "No Name" for paper towels and stuff like that. I rarely find any of their President's Choice duplicated through other sources.

So yes, having your "own brand" of dog food isn't necessarily better or your own.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Protein level is too low IMHO.


reminds me of the goodlife recipe.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I figured the protein was too low, and I kinda felt the Doc's name was a gimmick, I just found it funny how there is a "raw" layer on the kibble.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know if its true or not, but I have read that it is actually impossible to have probiotics in dogfood because the cooking temp. kills all "good digestive bactria"? Food is cooked at over 300 degrees, and the good bacteria is killed at 200 degrees? It makes me leary of the company when they claim such high digestives.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> reminds me of the goodlife recipe.


OUCH! lol!


----------

